# Carvana will pay me $$19,636 for my uber car.



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

So on Black Friday 2019 I purchased a Chevy Impala bought it new for $21,350 out the door a great deal. So with the current pay change with uber I’m thinking of just stepping away and if I sell my car with 33,000 miles on it they will give me $19,635

I made just about $30,000 driving with this car it has paid for itself.
If you have a good used car go to CARVANA.com and see what they will give you for yours.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Something tells me my 425k mles wont leave me with much at a bloated bureaucratic used car company.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Something tells me my 425k mles wont leave me with much at a bloated bureaucratic used car company.


I will probably get the same as you for my Ford with 300000 miles


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I will probably get the same as you for my Ford with 300000 miles


Quite possible depending on the vehicle.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Mole said:


> if I sell my car with 33,000 miles on it they will give me $19,635


No brainer.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Grand Lake said:


> No brainer.


Once I do it then it’s at least 6 months before I would buy a new one due to the current vehicle shortage but then again I do have 2 other vehicles.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

somedriverguy said:


> Something tells me my 425k mles wont leave me with much at a bloated bureaucratic used car company.


Awesome for you! Is it a Toyota?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Awesome for you! Is it a Toyota?


2019 Chevy Impala


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mole said:


> So on Black Friday 2019 I purchased a Chevy Impala bought it new for $21,350 out the door a great deal. So with the current pay change with uber I’m thinking of just stepping away and if I sell my car with 33,000 miles on it they will give me $19,635
> 
> I made just about $30,000 driving with this car it has paid for itself.
> If you have a good used car go to CARVANA.com and see what they will give you for yours.


If it were me, I’d sell it. If and when you decide to return to Uber, you can get a quality pre-owned vehicle.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mole said:


> 2019 Chevy Impala


Thanks. My question on the Toyota was for the poster who had 425,000 miles. 

But Impala’s are nice with lots of features. I still say sell it!


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Why haven't you sold it?


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

amazinghl said:


> Why haven't you sold it?


This. ⬆


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Flawlessbox said:


> This. ⬆


I try not to make rash decisions. My offer is good till may 1


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

They extended my offer till may 24th.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Mole said:


> So on Black Friday 2019 I purchased a Chevy Impala bought it new for $21,350 out the door a great deal. So with the current pay change with uber I’m thinking of just stepping away and if I sell my car with 33,000 miles on it they will give me $19,635
> 
> I made just about $30,000 driving with this car it has paid for itself.
> If you have a good used car go to CARVANA.com and see what they will give you for yours.


Carvana is paying close to high retail. We just recently sold our 2015 Audi A5 Cabriolet to Carvana just shy of high-retail. Carvana immediately sold it for not much more than they paid us.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mole said:


> So on Black Friday 2019 I purchased a Chevy Impala bought it new for $21,350 out the door a great deal. So with the current pay change with uber I’m thinking of just stepping away and if I sell my car with 33,000 miles on it they will give me $19,635
> 
> I made just about $30,000 driving with this car it has paid for itself.
> If you have a good used car go to CARVANA.com and see what they will give you for yours.


That's a good offer. Looks like it's good for late model cars.

I checked what my car would be worth on there and got pitched a lowball by them. I could sell for $5,000 privately; they offered $3,000.


----------



## bredwinner88 (May 1, 2019)

Thats a damn good offer, I'd pull a Switch-a-rooney-poo faster than jennifer lopez gets engaged.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I just did my 2014 Cherokee with 120k and they offered 7,800. Owe 8,300 and I put 15k on it doing GH in 1 year.

Car prices be wack, yo. I'm tempted to take up the local car dealer offer of 120% of KBB if its true. Getting rid of $300/mo in payments and ins would be nice.... but then I am stuck in my 2004 F150 which would guzzle $300 in a gas every month


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I wouldn't wait. Gets dinged in a parking lot and the bird flies out of your hand.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> That's a good offer. Looks like it's good for late model cars.
> 
> I checked what my car would be worth on there and got pitched a lowball by them. I could sell for $5,000 privately; they offered $3,000.


My 2013 Ford Edge is going for 10k online and it has a 125k on it so it is a good time to sell I think in 6 months prices will drop._s_


Disgusted Driver said:


> I wouldn't wait. Gets dinged in a parking lot and the bird flies out of your hand.


my vehicle sits in my driveway or garage and I’m not driving it because I stopped ubering. Thankfully I’m still eligible for unemployment so $722 a week is not to bad till September and now they are going to move that to March 2022 with free medical unless something changes soon this car is gone I’ll miss it quite a nice ride.


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Thanks. My question on the Toyota was for the poster who had 425,000 miles.
> 
> But Impala’s are nice with lots of features. I still say sell it!


Yes it is. Sienna.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Mole said:


> Thankfully I’m still eligible for unemployment so $722 a week is not to bad till September and now they are going to move that to March 2022 with free medical unless something changes s


I would go out of my mind with nothing to do. I'd have to take up golf or fishing or something. 😱


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

somedriverguy said:


> Yes it is. Sienna.


Hopefully you can get your Sienna to 800,000 miles or more.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I would go out of my mind with nothing to do. I'd have to take up golf or fishing or something. 😱


I have a big yard to work on. I need to paint my house and I’m going to Vegas.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I would go out of my mind with nothing to do. I'd have to take up golf or fishing or something. 😱


There's always onlyfans....


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

early this month Carvana offered me $27,000 for my 2015 Mustang GT with 43000 on the Odometer. 4 days later they offered 30 k. I paid 39 out the door new in 15.

I took the money and ran.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Just for shits and giggles I checked Carvana’s offer for my truck and even though these buyers usually balk at higher miles, I was actually pretty surprised to see the offer being more than what I paid for it back in August.  Even after putting 7K miles on it.

Would never sell it at that price, though, since I’ve invested a couple grand in upgrades and maintenance (leveling struts/shocks, bedliner, interior upgrades etc.) since I bought it. Plus asking prices for something I’d consider replacing it with are just a ridiculous at the moment. Hence, better to just stay put and enjoy the ride now that I’ve gotten it to where I wanted it to be. Doesn’t need any more upgrades, just regular maintenance from now on.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

It is official I just sold my uber car.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

LOL, Carvana will pay me $200!


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> LOL, Carvana will pay me $200!
> View attachment 593402


Does it run? I will give you 500.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Does it run? I will give you 500.


Yes, it runs fine, with a CEL for the thermostat being stuck open; of course, the A/C isn't working now, LOL. I'M NOT SELLING.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> LOL, Carvana will pay me $200!
> View attachment 593402


That's big money lol.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Wow, I have a2016 Avalon hybrid with 37k miles, bought 16 months ago for 20,600. Carvana just offered me 20,105. I'm jumping on it because the car is sitting on the driveway and needs an oil change and 2 new tires.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Wow, I have a2016 Avalon hybrid with 37k miles, bought 16 months ago for 20,600. Carvana just offered me 20,105. I'm jumping on it because the car is sitting on the driveway and needs an oil change and 2 new tires.


Car prices are up these days not a bad deal.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

The problem selling at premium prices is that you'll also pay premium prices on a used vehicle to replace the one you sold.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Mole said:


> Car prices are up these days not a bad deal.


I looked at their site and they will probably get 24k for it after they replace the tires and give it a wash. I'm cool with that because I'd rather get my money back, wait a year or two and then get something nice. Meanwhile it's not costing me 2500 a year or so to drive it 2 or 3k miles. It's too much of a challenge to private sell a car for that much.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

They gave me 11,200 for my 2014 Honda with 115,000 miles. It was a good car, just went through a pair of headlights once or twice a year for some reason.

I traded it and my new car will be here this coming weekend.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Mole said:


> So on Black Friday 2019 I purchased a Chevy Impala bought it new for $21,350 out the door a great deal. So with the current pay change with uber I’m thinking of just stepping away and if I sell my car with 33,000 miles on it they will give me $19,635
> 
> I made just about $30,000 driving with this car it has paid for itself.
> If you have a good used car go to CARVANA.com and see what they will give you for yours.


What kind of milage do you get on that Impala? 125 mph?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Big Lou said:


> What kind of milage do you get on that Impala? 125 mph?


631 miles per tank hwy. 512 city. 16 gallon tank. And it flys and rides pretty smooth.


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Mole said:


> My 2013 Ford Edge is going for 10k online and it has a 125k on it so it is a good time to sell I think in 6 months prices will drop._s_
> 
> my vehicle sits in my driveway or garage and I’m not driving it because I stopped ubering. Thankfully I’m still eligible for unemployment so $722 a week is not to bad till September and now they are going to move that to March 2022 with free medical unless something changes soon this car is gone I’ll miss it quite a nice ride.


you do realize that unemployment is designed to help those who cannot work or find a job,right? you act as if it's some sort of job to collect money while you sit on your azz. you sound proud when you should be embarrassed. And especially PUA..you didnt even pay into the system lol....thief


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> you do realize that unemployment is designed to help those who cannot work or find a job,right? you act as if it's some sort of job to collect money while you sit on your azz. you sound proud when you should be embarrassed. And especially PUA..you didnt even pay into the system lol....thief


What's wrong with you *BestinDaWes*t....?

You want to flood the RS market with ants?


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

BestInDaWest said:


> you do realize that unemployment is designed to help those who cannot work or find a job,right? you act as if it's some sort of job to collect money while you sit on your azz. you sound proud when you should be embarrassed. And especially PUA..you didnt even pay into the system lol....thief


Why should someone be embarrassed for maximizing his situation? You are advocating self-hate.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> you do realize that unemployment is designed to help those who cannot work or find a job,right? you act as if it's some sort of job to collect money while you sit on your azz. you sound proud when you should be embarrassed. And especially PUA..you didnt even pay into the system lol....thief


I'm not sitting on my ass I'm painting my house with the money they give me.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> What's wrong with you *BestinDaWes*t....?
> 
> You want to flood the RS market with ants?


Naw, @BestInDaWest is a paid ubertrollshill


Thats all


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

im not going to get into a back and forth ,you guys are sick. and whats wrong with this country....NOW THATS ALL


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> im not going to get into a back and forth ,you guys are sick. and whats wrong with this country....NOW THATS ALL


Later Vader!
May the fourth be with you


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

And when the market crashes or corrects, Carvana will have issues. They offered me $10,600 for my pickup, which is kind of laughable, since I can private sell it for $16K, Carmax, even though they are ripoffs offered me $14,500. There's a Cavana yard near my office, there's probably 30 to 40 cars there all the time, there's a Jeep Cherokee they bought from someone back in Feb., it spent less than 36 hrs in their reconditioning shop, I've seen it on the back of their flatbed going out to potential buyers at least a dozen times, and it's returned just as many. BTW, Carvana is paying these inflated prices, reselling at inflated prices, to suckers who don't realize they are buying someone else's junk.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Frontier Guy said:


> And when the market crashes or corrects, Carvana will have issues. They offered me $10,600 for my pickup, which is kind of laughable, since I can private sell it for $16K, Carmax, even though they are ripoffs offered me $14,500. There's a Cavana yard near my office, there's probably 30 to 40 cars there all the time, there's a Jeep Cherokee they bought from someone back in Feb., it spent less than 36 hrs in their reconditioning shop, I've seen it on the back of their flatbed going out to potential buyers at least a dozen times, and it's returned just as many. BTW, Carvana is paying these inflated prices, reselling at inflated prices, to suckers who don't realize they are buying someone else's junk.


I can't figure them out. They bought my Avalon last Friday for 20,105 which was a great price for me and then it sat in front of my house. Finally called them Monday to ask when they were hauling it away and they picked it up a few hours later. Selling my 2013 Mercedes to them this Friday for 24.7k (paid 30k 5 years ago). I don't care how badly they go under just as long as the check clears. All I know is they are paying top dollar, thousands more than carmax and no hassle.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> .NOW THATS ALL


does that mean you are leaving this forum for good? We are so sad.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> LOL, Carvana will pay me $200!
> View attachment 593402


Ill give yo $250.00 if it runs !
Steel prices are up.
Could get $250.00 at the Crusher yard !


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Selling my 2013 Mercedes to them this Friday for 24.7k (paid 30k 5 years ago). I don't care how badly they go under just as long as the check clears. All I know is they are paying top dollar, thousands more than carmax and no hassle.


Trying to sell a Mercedes for that price back in the '80s might result in it getting blown up.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

somedriverguy said:


> Something tells me my 425k mles wont leave me with much at a bloated bureaucratic used car company.


Your car is just a money maker drive it dies.


----------



## Urbanappalachian (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm getting ready for a new car. Looking to trade in a 2015 Mazda 3 isport with about 250,000 miles. Is Carvana the place to trade in the car?

I'm looking into either another mazda 3 but hatchback or a Subaru or a Honda.

The Mazda cx30 also looks sweet.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Carvana just offer me $18,250 for my wife's 2 year old Elantra. We paid $18K for it in April of 2019.
The problem is the lack of available new cars, and the ones we looked at had $2,600 to $3,500 in dealer installed accessories on it.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Yeah, but I'm sayin', that TruCoat, you don't get it, you get oxidation problems. It'll cost you a heck of a lot more than $500.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Last month, Carvana offered me 11,186 for my 2014 Accord with 115,000 miles on it. I went all the through with picking out another Accord and got the confirmed delivery date and all was good. Decided to go to a local dealer and got about $2,000 less for the car but the Accord I picked out was much better and $2,000 less so I bought it. I came home that night and cancelled the Carvana delivery.

The dealer sold my old Accord a few weeks later and they were asking $14,999 for it. Crazy that someone was willing to pay that much for a car with 115,000 on it. I was glad to get rid of it because it had an odd problem where I had to replace the headlights 1-2 times a year, sometimes 1 after a few weeks. It also started making a metallic clunking sound on the drivers side front wheel when going over bumps. It was a good time to trade it.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> It also started making a metallic clunking sound on the drivers side front wheel when going over bumps. It was a good time to trade it.


That's the axle about to go. I spent a few months in the Vermont winter - and its bad roads - and kept hearing that. Then the axle broke (fortunately about a mile away from my friend in Boston whom I was going to visit).


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> That's the axle about to go. I spent a few months in the Vermont winter - and its bad roads - and kept hearing that. Then the axle broke (fortunately about a mile away from my friend in Boston whom I was going to visit).


I did hit a huge dip in the road in January 2020 when I first started doing this and other potholes and I'm sure it was related to that. I just didn't want to deal with an expensive repair and the headlight thing I mentioned. It's good to be rid of it and have a much newer car with low miles on it again to start with.


----------

